# 3 More Children Shocked in Pool Hialeah Florida



## jar546 (Apr 29, 2014)

HIALEAH, Fla. -A relative for two of three children who were shocked while swimming in a pool at a Hialeah apartment complex says they are doing fine.

The incident happened Sunday at Palm West Gardens condominium while the girl and two boys were in the pool.

Mayra Diaz, a cousin of Diego Cabrera, 10, and Daniella Gamez, 5, tells Local 10's *Roger Lohse* they are recovering at Miami Children's Hospital, where they're being held for observation.

"When they grabbed onto the metal railing, that's when they felt a shock and they were just paralyzed," Diaz told Local 10.

They were pulled out of the water by others at the pool.

The pool where the children were shocked was closed Monday and was being drained. Management at the apartment complex declined to speak about the incident.

"It's the first time I've ever heard of the pool having problems," Diaz said.

The incident comes two weeks after *Calder Sloan was electrocuted in his backyard swimming pool*in North Miami Beach. According to an electrical contractor who inspected the equipment afterward, one of the ground wires connecting to the pool switch to the transformer wasn't attached and that sent 120 volts of electricity to the pool light, instead of the normal 12.

Workers in Hialeah shut off the electricity to several of the surrounding buildings Sunday as they tried to isolate the source of the shock. There is a pool light just a few feet from the railing, but it remains unclear if the fixture is to blame.

See this link: http://www.local10.com/news/3-children-shocked-in-hialeah-swimming-pool/25694168


----------



## steveray (Apr 29, 2014)

No wonder Fla. got a B-.......


----------



## mark handler (Apr 29, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> No wonder Fla. got a B-.......


Maybe your on to something

Miami Boy Electrocuted While Swimming In Family Pool

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2014/04/17/police-investigating-mysterious-death-of-child-in-pool/


----------



## cda (May 22, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2014/05/22/newday-intv-gupta-pool-kids-electrocuted.cnn.html?c=us


----------

